# Bananas! A must to add to our daily diet



## Barbette (Oct 8, 2007)

Bananas. Containing three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fiber, a banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy. Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world's leading athletes. But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can also help overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a must to add to our daily diet.

Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier. 
PMS: Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood. 

Anemia: High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia. 

Blood Pressure: This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it the perfect to beat blood pressure. So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke. 

Brain Power: 200 students at a Twickenham (Middlesex) school were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert. Constipation: High in fiber, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives.

Hangovers: One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system. 

Heartburn: Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief. 

Morning Sickness: Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness. 

Mosquito bites: Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation. 

Nerves: Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous system.

Overweight and at work? Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and crisps. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady. 

Ulcers: The banana is used as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chronicler cases. It also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach.

Temperature control: Many other cultures see bananas as a "cooling" fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand, for example, pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature. Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD): Bananas can help SAD sufferers because they contain the natural mood enhancer, tryptophan. 

Smoking: Bananas can also help people trying to give up smoking. The B6, B12 they contain, as well as the potassium and magnesium found in them, help the body recover from the effects of nicotine withdrawal. 

Stress: Potassium is a vital mineral, which helps normalize the heartbeat, sends oxygen to the brain and regulates your body's water balance. When we are stressed, our metabolic rate rises, thereby reducing our potassium levels. These can be rebalanced with the help of a high-potassium banana snack. 

Strokes: According to research in "The New England Journal of Medicine," eating bananas as part of a regular diet can cut the risk of death by strokes by as much as 40%! 

Warts: Those keen on natural alternatives swear that if you want to kill off a wart, take a piece of banana skin and place it on the wart, with the yellow side out. Carefully hold the skin in place with a plaster or surgical tape! 

Rose Bushes: Blend one skin (soft Part) with blender full of water and pour on base of Rose Bush. Promotes healthy roots and new growth. 

So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has four times the protein, twice the carbohydrate, three times the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around. So maybe its time to change that well-known phrase so that we say,
"A banana a day keeps the doctor away!" 

Source:Bananas


----------



## XkrissyX (Oct 8, 2007)

Yay for bananas! I love that fruit.


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow... I didn't know bananas were so good for so many things. Too bad I can't stand them!! LOL.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang! I hate bananas.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 8, 2007)

I like bananas but my doctor told me i shouldnt eat too many and when i do to eat half of it. I dont know...lol


----------



## han (Oct 8, 2007)

strange every time t eat bananas my tummy gets upset


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 9, 2007)

I like bananas. Too bad they are about 200 calories a piece. No, Thank You.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *adrianavanessa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like bananas. Too bad they are about 200 calories a piece. No, Thank You. thats probably why she said not to eat it often.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep, probably.


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2007)

They are my favorite fruit!!


----------



## han (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats probably why she said not to eat it often. or maybe because bananas are high in potassium which to much potassium isnt a good thing.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anemia: High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia.

thanks for that great article !!

being forced to take iron pills every morning, i love bananas more than ever ! the vitamin C also helps my body to absorb the iron.

it's also a cool fruit because you can put it in your bag and eat it when you want during the day.

interesting fact : Martinique, which is a french isle in the Atlantic ocean (near Venezuela)produces pink bananas. they have the same properties but contain more sugar when you taste them. delicious ! if you can, try them once, they're worth it !


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

I love bananas. I dont like them when they are super ripe tho, too sweet.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 10, 2007)

bananas- the world's most perfect food!

second to apples, of course ; )


----------



## LilDee (Oct 10, 2007)

good post!

but i can't stand bananas! yuk :S


----------



## magosienne (Oct 12, 2007)

i've once put fruits on the counter when i was working in a grocery store. a box of bananas stinks !


----------



## Shelley (Oct 12, 2007)

I eat one banana a day. I love them.





In Hawaii they have these apple-bananas. They are smaller and so delicious!



Too bad they don't sell them in Canada.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 12, 2007)

thx for the post


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Oct 13, 2007)

bananas arnt too high in calories, about 120 for a medium one.

yum i love bananas on my happy days.. when im depressed for some reason i cant stand them lol


----------



## eman69 (Oct 16, 2007)

i do not know that my favourite fruit has so many properties, thanks for info


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif strange every time t eat bananas my tummy gets upset The same thing happens to me. I'd love to eat bananas, but I seem to get allergic reaction from it everytime.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 29, 2007)

I love bananas but rarely eat them- maybe a couple of times a year. They are so high in calories and I find my stomach gets upset as well. When I do eat them, I usually will slice them up in milk and cereal


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 29, 2007)

I love bananas, so it's great to know this!! Thanks


----------



## veron (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the great article!

I like bananas but for some reasons, when i go grocery shopping, I always forget to buy some!


----------



## NYchic (Nov 5, 2007)

I love bananas as well but don't eat them on a regular basis. Banana smoothies and yogurt is the best/


----------



## mayyami (Nov 5, 2007)

whoa, miracle fruit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm confused why some people think they're high in calories? They're good for you, and are fat free.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm confused why some people think they're high in calories? They're good for you, and are fat free. Me too Maysie... also, high in calories compared to what? I don't know what people who think bananas are high in calories _do_ eat, because chances are, that a diet shake or any other diet food, snack, drink, product contains more saturated fats, sugars and calories than a simple natural banana. It gets me when people think fruit is fattening.
But as long as we are speaking in terms of calories, if we must... *sigh*

A Medium sized banana contains about 90 calories... considering the average female's daily caloric needs are around 2000-2200 calories (give or take, depending on height, size, age and activity level), I'd say that is a very light snack...


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 9, 2007)

bananas rock!


----------



## eternalvoyageur (Nov 9, 2007)

This makes me feel great about the banana I always eat with my muesli


----------



## wqwheeler (Nov 10, 2007)

Are they really that many calories a piece. That's crazy, I thought it was a good alternative to some other things that probably has way less calories. thanks


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 18, 2007)

MMM I love them! I knew they were good for you, but I didn't know all those facts

thanks!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 18, 2007)

I eat one small banana a day. =)


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 18, 2007)

I love bananas..mm


----------



## Dreama (Nov 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang! I hate bananas.



I hate them also.


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

how unfortunate, i really hate bananas! They're wayy to starchy for my liking!


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know the benefits of eating bananas... I love bananas but i avoid them because they are high in carbohyrate. Im gonna start eating them again!!!


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 25, 2007)

They are 200 calories are you joking!?

I had one today too grr.. lol


----------



## scarlet_milk (Nov 30, 2007)

Oww, that's a lot of information that I didn't know, thanks!

Will eat them a bit more often now!


----------

